
Science shows that self-discipline taxes the soul - aniijbod
http://www.iijiij.com/2012/09/01/science-shows-that-self-discipline-taxes-the-soul-014481
======
diego
Here's a much better article on the topic by Dan Ariely. This is one of his
primary areas of research, and he addresses it in his books (including a
description of his experiments).

<http://danariely.com/2012/08/15/understanding-ego-depletion/>

I made a separate submission for the above link, it deserves it.

~~~
draggnar
"ego depletion"... sounds like something from zen buddhism

~~~
momotomo
Some koans have the goal of exhausting this kind of reserve through trying to
deeply explore and attempt to solve a paradox. I think the intent is to gain
experience of this kind of depletion to better understand its impacts (at
least from my experience of it).

------
ninguem2
This point and similar ones are made in the book "Willpower" by Baumeister and
Tierney. They provide references to the research.

------
aethertap
I'll have to check some of the primary sources on that, but it seems true (and
obvious) from an intuitive perspective. This would go a long way toward
explaining my relatively recent progression toward a zombie-like mental
state...

------
draz
something about this page crashes my Chrome (Mac, 21.0.1180.82). Anyone else?
A link to the text?

~~~
FrojoS
<https://www.dropbox.com/s/pcxnrl6vyl73i80/SelfControl.txt>

I haven't updated Chrome in the last 3 days - and now I wont :-D (MacBook Air
late 2010, Snow Leopard)

------
eli_gottlieb
No, really? I had no idea.

